# Funny Custom Catchphrases/Greetings



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Here, you can post funny catchphrases and greetings that you made your animals say!

Egbert: I made his catchphrase "Like WTF." 
Agnes: I made her greeting "Go away jerk."
Zell: I made his greeting "STFU. Jerk." It's really funny when he says this XD

Please don't post anything really inappropriate


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 21, 2013)

Haha, I've never used anything extraordinary, but some good ones may include "What do you want?", "I hate you," and "Leave me alone!"
There are some classics too, such as the "in bed" one and "since 2007," a few that I have seen jvgsjeff use on some of his City Folk videos. c:
Those are some safe greetings, and I don't cuss so of course I'm not going to put anything bad on there.   I'm just taking note that there are a lot of kids (me being one of them, a 12-year-old) here that are even younger than I am, and I don't want to post anything too rough so it doesn't...um, "scar them for life."


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 21, 2013)

Blanche says ''Super best kitty'' as a greeting
Al greets with ''Bananarama
Bam greets with ''Super Trooper'' 

its so fun


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah, so I didn't put actual "phrases" in there  DX


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

I really want to write funny stuff like you did with the "STFU" but I'm a little worried people who visit might be offended haha. xD


----------



## Detilate (Jul 21, 2013)

You got this idea off my thread right?
Well trololol (says Bluebear)


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

Detilate said:


> You got this idea off my thread right?
> Well trololol (says Bluebear)



Yeah, I wanted to do it for a while and then I saw your thread so I decided to make one LOL.
I'll change back to more safer greetings/catchphrases the moment the ask me DX


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 21, 2013)

Peanut: Changed catchphrase to "-3-"
Harry: Changed catchphrase to "mukyu"
Greta: Changed catchphrase to "derp"

I'm thinking about changing Ren?e's "yo yo yo" to "ayayaya" and Jacques' "zut alors" to "omelette".


----------



## mayortash (Jul 21, 2013)

Ooh lets see, Winnie currently greets me with "you gotta call" and I'm waiting for her to ask me to change her catchphrase which will be "ghostbusters!'. Felicity says "rah rah o lala".


----------

